# Calling Lyft for a flat tire



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I had two mid to late 20's ping me yesterday. I go to pick them up and find the guy changing a flat tire. I rolled down the window and he said I could start the timer but the only thing they really need is my jack to use because hers broke (it was laying bent on the ground). I politely told him "I only get 19 cents a minute, there's no point in starting the timer for me to sit here and not go any miles". He said that he didn't realize that. I told them to just cancel the ride and I'd help them. They cancel, I get out, get my jack and watch him change her tire. He was actually pretty fast so it only took around 7-10 minutes total. This was during a surge time as well so I'm kinda standing there thinking about the money I'm missing out on.

They thank me a million times. I say no worries, hopefully karma will be on my side. Drive off.

8 pm comes around, a girl gets in my front passenger seat and opens the door harder than I realized was humanly possible into a bike pole that was really close to the curb. My bad for not noticing it was there.  Thanks karma.

I should've let the timer run. At least they could've put in a tip through the app. Lesson learned.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

You did the right thing. Uber/Lyft may screw with us, but there's no reason to take it out on the rest of the world. Karma eventually does find its way back in good ways.

I had a similar situation. Dude with a beat up car was late and needed a jumpstart. I was in deep pink territory (ha).

Thought about saying no and driving off but realized about all those times that random strangers gave me a jump when I needed it badly. Worth it to miss out on one primetime ride. Give good and good you shall receive.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks. That's actually exactly what I needed to hear. I think I'm just tired today and therefore not as positive as I usually am.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

How much did he tip you? like $20 right? Or was he super cheap and only gave you $10?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> How much did he tip you? like $20 right? Or was he super cheap and only gave you $10?


There was no tip. I told them to cancel the ride, they did, so there wasn't an option for them to put it into the Lyft app (my mistake). They looked to be mid-20's and if they're anything like me, they never carry cash.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

too much liability loaning out a jack... lots can go wrong. I'm not AAA


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> How much did he tip you? like $20 right? Or was he super cheap and only gave you $10?


That's the beauty of it. He knew he wouldn't need to tip because Uber told him the tip is already included.

Customers actually believe that Uber is paying us a gratuity each time the customer uses Uber.


----------



## Logolar (Nov 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> That's the beauty of it. He knew he wouldn't need to tip because Uber told him the tip is already included.
> 
> Customers actually believe that Uber is paying us a gratuity each time the customer uses Uber.


Please read the post, it was Lyft not uber and as she has mentioned several times she had the customer cancel before the trip started.

ND379,
Sorry to hear about the door, but good on tou for being human. So many people just pass on by or drive off, and while you may not get anything from helping him it was the right thing to do. Stay positive, and don't let the nature of things get you down.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

not to be pedantic, but if you got his tag number, you may well be able to get his insurance to fix your car.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> not to be pedantic, but if you got his tag number, you may well be able to get his insurance to fix your car.


Now just how would you tie those two unrelated events together to show cause and effect?


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

His pax caused the damage.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> His pax caused the damage.


He's a *she*, and a different pax opened the door into the bike pole. No connection; happened later.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> He's a *she*, and a different pax opened the door into the bike pole. No connection; hours later.


Oh, my bad.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

People who call uber/lfit for delivery of a tire jack should be terminated from the platform. OP, dont be a people pleaser, it's not gonna get you anywhere


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I had two mid to late 20's ping me yesterday. I go to pick them up and find the guy changing a flat tire. I rolled down the window and he said I could start the timer but the only thing they really need is my jack to use because hers broke (it was laying bent on the ground). I politely told him "I only get 19 cents a minute, there's no point in starting the timer for me to sit here and not go any miles". He said that he didn't realize that. I told them to just cancel the ride and I'd help them. They cancel, I get out, get my jack and watch him change her tire. He was actually pretty fast so it only took around 7-10 minutes total. This was during a surge time as well so I'm kinda standing there thinking about the money I'm missing out on.
> 
> They thank me a million times. I say no worries, hopefully karma will be on my side. Drive off.
> 
> ...


Uber Roadside Service free to join. Just download the Uber App and you are automatically enrolled. Flat tires, lockouts, out of gas, no problem. With a fleet of almost 500,000 vehicles we are only moments away. And at $9.00 an hour you can't go wrong.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I know Uber and Lyft teach and foster a culture of being really mean to everyone, but from time to time you have to remember you are still a human like everyone else, despite what Uber and Lyft wish for you to be, which is a cold heartless thieving robot with a sole purpose of making them more powerful.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> People who call uber/lfit for delivery of a tire jack should be terminated from the platform. OP, dont be a people pleaser, it's not gonna get you anywhere


You did a nice thing but I'm not sure I would have done the same. Call AA, a tow truck, or a cop. WTF? Cheap ass people. Taking advantage I hate to say.


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

Lay off ND379...
I would have done the same thing. Probably would have educated the duo, but is there a need to be dude and obnoxious or is that just part of your DNA?
Bet you feel differently if you ever find yourself needing a compassionate hand some day and a TNC driver happens to pull up to assist
Poof you're gone. (Probably a rookie driver anyways.....)


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Thanks. That's actually exactly what I needed to hear. I think I'm just tired today and therefore not as positive as I usually am.


Know that you are an inspiration and have set the standard for for good deeds. 
Besides that, their just kids trying to be creative. I'll give em that.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Like I said, you did a nice thing, but the fact that they didn't tip you paints a picture of selfish pax to me. I wasn't there, so I can't say for sure of course.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

1.)


LAuberX said:


> too much liability loaning out a jack... lots can go wrong. I'm not AAA


2.)


Logolar said:


> Please read the post, it was Lyft not uber and as she has mentioned several times she had the customer cancel before the trip started.
> 
> ND379,
> Sorry to hear about the door, but good on tou for being human. So many people just pass on by or drive off, and while you may not get anything from helping him it was the right thing to do. Stay positive, and don't let the nature of things get you down.


3.)


jRockstan said:


> People who call uber/lfit for delivery of a tire jack should be terminated from the platform. OP, dont be a people pleaser, it's not gonna get you anywhere


5.)


df60532 said:


> You did a nice thing but I'm not sure I would have done the same. Call AA, a tow truck, or a cop. WTF? Cheap ass people. Taking advantage I hate to say.


6.)


MTS said:


> Lay off ND379...
> I would have done the same thing. Probably would have educated the duo, but is there a need to be dude and obnoxious or is that just part of your DNA?
> Bet you feel differently if you ever find yourself needing a compassionate hand some day and a TNC driver happens to pull up to assist
> Lucky I'm not the moderator here.
> Poof you're gone. (Probably a rookie driver anyways.....)


7.)


MTS said:


> Know that you are an inspiration and have set the standard for for good deeds.
> Besides that, their just kids trying to be creative. I'll give em that.


8.)


df60532 said:


> Like I said, you did a nice thing, but the fact that they didn't tip you paints a picture of selfish pax to me. I wasn't there, so I can't say for sure of course.


1.) I was actually worried about the liability of it, but in the end went with my heart and helped them out. Made sure not to touch the car or jack and let the guy do everything. I'm glad it ended up working out this time.

2.) Thank you! Helping others out helps me to stay positive and I will have this to look back on when needed.

3.) It's not about being a people pleaser. It's about being someone that can look themselves in the mirror with pride and sleep well at night. I hope if you ever need help, someone is there to help you and that you are appreciative of it.

4.) I don't know if it was a couple or not. It was a young girl that works at Nordstroms and came home to find her tire flat. Called her guy friend to come help her and he did and in the process made himself late for school because her jack was old and rusted and broke. It was probably a 2000 Toyota Camry. It was him that used his Lyft account to ping a driver to come help because he didn't know what else to do and if he's anything like me, he was flustered and running late and therefore wasn't thinking clearly. He was in his slacks and nice shoes and had taken his nice shirt off and was in his undershirt, dripping sweat (it was in the 80's in Seattle which is hot for us), getting dirty by laying in the street trying to help his friend. I have been her....young and naive and scared. Thank gawd I had friends to call to help me out and help educate me. They weren't abusing anything and I wasn't a punching bag. I was a decent freaking human being.

5.)They weren't taking advantage. See #4. The guy was genuinely flustered and didn't know what to do. I helped out and while I was talking to them, educated them on how with my insurance policy through Geico, I only pay 3 dollars a month for roadside assistance. The girl was asking me questions about it and said she didn't know she could get that through her insurance and she'd look into it and thanks for telling her about it.

6.) Thanks.  See #5 but yeah, I did end up educating them on how cheap roadside assistance is through insurance companies.

7.) Thanks. I don't think they were trying to be creative but rather are of an age where their parents probably did not educate them on car ownership responsibility or options and live on their phones. Everything is just a click away on your phone! Millennials are a different breed and I'm by no means old, but apparently old enough now to start passing down knowledge to a younger generation.

8.) I honestly believe if they'd had cash or if I did what they said and let the timer run for my 19 cents a minute, they would've put a tip in or given me cash.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

i am sorry that happened to you! what type of ingrate men are not leaving you a tip? i apologize for the real men. this is why i quit driving. got so frustrated with them!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

You did the decent thing and I'd have done the same. I don't usually carry cash in my day to day either but if I were the pax I would have re-requested you and started a short trip in order to tip you at least $20 - $25 for the trouble. Might not have occurred to them but that has nothing to do with YOU being a decent individual.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I've been punished for being nice too many times in life to continue doing it. 

No good deed goes unpunished.

People should not call Lyft for emergencies. I would have arrived, surveyed the scene, told the kid to call the police, and then left, canceled the ride after 5 minutes and collected my $5 "advice fee."


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

D Town said:


> You did the decent thing and I'd have done the same. I don't usually carry cash in my day to day either but if I were the pax I would have re-requested you and started a short trip in order to tip you at least $20 - $25 for the trouble. Might not have occurred to them but that has nothing to do with YOU being a decent individual.


Agreed. Unless they were just showing attitude, I totally agree that would be the appropriate thing to do. Just a little hint..., not a demand.


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I've been punished for being nice too many times in life to continue doing it.
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> People should not call Lyft for emergencies. I would have arrived, surveyed the scene, told the kid to call the police, and then left, canceled the ride after 5 minutes and collected my $5 "advice fee."


I think we can all agree That is not what TNC's are all about, but really?
No good deed goes unpunished? What planet are you from?
Hopefully sarcasm...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

MTS said:


> I think we can all agree That is not what TNC's are all about, but really?
> No good deed goes unpunished? What planet are you from?
> Hopefully sarcasm...


He's likely from the planet of "Too much contact with the sh***y side of the public". At least I have to hope that's the case. Retail work as a kid nearly killed my love of humanity as a species too...its still tested from time to time.


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

You broke the golden rule never leave the car, they could have been ill intentions you just dont know now days.Stay inside your car always getting out is a bad idea and a easy way to get kidnapped


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

Tncluber said:


> You are not a good person. You're an awful person. You gave those 2 permission to abuse the platform and then allow them to do it again to another driver who is not as weak as you.
> 
> You and your 2 new besties should be kicked off the system.
> 
> Your karma was the door slam. You deserved it for being weak. Now the next driver will have to set those 2 straight.


Has Uber turned into the nasty person you proclaim to be, or were you born that way.
Be the person YOU are and don't judge others for what THEY are.
Hope I never roll up on you in a time of need.
Smh


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

There should have been at least a $10 or a $20 spot paid in cash.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I don't let people abuse me. You should jave explained to him why hes an ass for doing this...


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> There should have been at least a $10 or a $20 spot paid in cash.


Agreed, but we don't know that they had cash, or that either of them, too include the driver even thought about starting a trip and ending it with a tip.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Still. I'm sure they didn't think of getting AAA. Even AAA is $100 to start or so and they will usually have a waiting period of a week or two before they will tow your car if it's for a long tow.... 

So, so cheap that they will not give 10-20 for a driver but entirely too cheap to get real roadside assistance.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Still. I'm sure they didn't think of getting AAA. Even AAA is $100 to start or so and they will usually have a waiting period of a week or two before they will tow your car if it's for a long tow....
> 
> So, so cheap that they will not give 10-20 for a driver but entirely too cheap to get real roadside assistance.


The reality is they probably didn't know they had roadside insurance as part of their policy.........


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

This entire story is wrong. You're a driver for lyft or Uber. Not AAA. I don't want to hear any bullcrap or sad story. Call your mechanic or AAA...not a hail ride company for flat tires!


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

They are/were young. Agreed. Expect more of these *service* calls in summer.
During the recent winter storm in Toronto, Canada, Accepted a ping 03 minutes away.
Rider (young adult) was curb side,_ "Do you have* jumpers*"?_ I said_ "Yes"._ Then had the audacity to say_ "Don't Start Ride" & *Cancelled* *Ride.*_
adding_ "Should not take more then* three minutes* to give a boost to my car battery"_. I said _"Yes"._
As ride was cancelled, drove away.

No good deed goes unpunished & helping others is a good deed, but what would one assume when somebody *B*latantly makes it known to you (Uber driver) that you are not going to be compensated for time & gas or even for helping by saying "Thank You".


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

What if the jerk connects the positive to the negative?
Who pays to fix your car?
He is going to sue you to fix his car. 

Let them call their insurance. Most policies include road side assistance.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> What if the jerk connects the positive to the negative?
> Who pays to fix your car?
> He is going to sue you to fix his car.
> 
> Let them call their insurance. Most policies include road side assistance.


Thank you!.....
What is wrong with some of these drivers?...are they in this to make money or make friends?. make a pax call me for stupid crap like that and see what hear full he or she gets from me. Some of these drivers are just plain stupid and that is one of the reason these pax don't have any respect for us.

Travis loves you guys!!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm a terrible jack ass & I sleep great at night.

Always
Be
Compensated


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

luberslur said:


> Thank you!.....
> What is wrong with some of these drivers?...are they in this to make money or make friends?. make a pax call me for stupid crap like that and see what hear full he or she gets from me. Some of these drivers are just plain stupid and that is one of the reason these pax don't have any respect for us.
> 
> Travis loves you guys!!!


I would have told them I will start the trip, (drive around the block if need be--uber doesn't care about length, dunno about lyft) and end the trip and you can tip me $30 in the app in front of me and you'll get the tire iron.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> What if the jerk connects the positive to the negative?
> Who pays to fix your car? He is going to sue you to fix his car.
> Let them call their insurance. Most policies include road side assistance.


Yes, from the tone of the person, if something had to go wrong, I would have been toast.


luberslur said:


> Thank you!.....
> What is wrong with some of these drivers?...are they in this to make money or make friends?. make a pax call me for stupid crap like that and see what hear full he or she gets from me. Some of these drivers are just plain stupid and that is one of the reason these pax don't have any respect for us.
> Travis loves you guys!!!


I would have not jump started the car otherwise too. Made it easy for me to drive away as rider had cancelled ride.
No words exchanged. Rider could not rate me nor Uber could put a report of attitude on Professionalism. 
I drive Uber to make money, not interested in doing charity.

Uber TOS Agreement is Ride-share, not Car mechanical services.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

df60532 said:


> Call AA


If you drive Uber, yes, you probably should be calling Alcoholics Anonymous!


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

One person was very kind, one person was totally selfish, demanding and completely cared less about the other person.... Which one were you? If you were the first person, didn't you recognize the other one? These AS**OLES know exactly what they're doing when they call you... Wait 3 minutes, cancel... Collect fee. I'm not the as**ole, I'm the guy doing his job for pennies, but still my time has a cost.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

The drivers who help out people for free are the reason Uber and Lyft can pay sh*t wages. These drivers voluntarily bend over and take it up the rear for anyone who asks.

Need a free jump start? No problem. Need to borrow a jack and not tip me? My pleasure. Want to pay me minimum wage? Sure!

These are the people that big corporations love. They'll do what they're told, they won't stick up for themselves, and they'll justify it all by telling the world they're "a good person."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I hate to say it but you really have to operate under the assumption that no pax is ever going to tip you. With that in mind you really should have waited it out if you were going to help. Then cancel after it was done.

Yes, it's nice to do something nice, however, as you saw the pax was not even nice enough to tip you for helping. Is that fair to you ? No, I would suggest next time just making sure you get something. If he tips you, then you can cancel with a "do not charge passenger". Make everything work to your advantage. This is a job. Treat it that way while still being polite.


----------



## jpowell353 (Jun 7, 2016)

You done a great job and I commend you on being human so many people today care about nothing but themselves I would have done the same thing because that's what you're supposed to do you're supposed to help people in need and Karma will come around when you truly need it it will be there and all these people that sit around saying oh I I'm not trippin I'm not a tow truck I'm not this or that what you are not is human and I pray I pray that somebody still helps you when you truly need it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jpowell353 said:


> You done a great job and I commend you on being human so many people today care about nothing but themselves I would have done the same thing because that's what you're supposed to do you're supposed to help people in need and Karma will come around when you truly need it it will be there and all these people that sit around saying oh I I'm not trippin I'm not a tow truck I'm not this or that what you are not is human and I pray I pray that somebody still helps you when you truly need it


 How long have you been driving for Uber? DO YOU drive for Uber? I see "new member" TODAY.


----------



## jpowell353 (Jun 7, 2016)

Been driving for almost a year. I just found this site today


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

No good deed goes unpunished.

I'm happy to help needy people. Not greedy or stupid people. If you call Lyft to change a flat you're either greedy or stupid.


----------

